# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dream of many Moons

## catrina

I remember in my dream i was walking out of a gas station  at night, and i looked up at the sky, and there were like 12 moons! and they were all the same shape (Waning Gibbous) not sure if there were exactly 12, but there was definitly more than 5.  and i just kind of said "hmm," to myself, "that's weird, wouldn't they be in different phases?" But they were all in the same phase, scattered throughout the sky.

----------


## Seeker

Oh!  That should have made you lucid!  You are right, they SHOULD have been in different phases!

Moons are generally indicitive of mystery and coolness.  Don't know what 12 of them could mean though.

----------


## Inspirer

Gas Station: a need to reenergize yourself
The night: setbacks, obstacles, issues that  are unclear
The moon: a hidden mysterious aspect of yourself; a full moon would be fulfillment, a new moon a new beginning.  Yours is declining from the full state.

My guess is that there are many aspects of yourself that used to be fulfilled but are now in decline.  You do not yet understand it.  Your only reaction is thinking they should be in different phases/amounts.  The strange evenness of decline suggests that they are all caused by the same problem, whatever it is.

That's all I got.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by catrina_
> *I remember in my dream i was walking out of a gas station  at night, and i looked up at the sky, and there were like 12 moons! and they were all the same shape (Waning Gibbous) not sure if there were exactly 12, but there was definitly more than 5.  and i just kind of said \"hmm,\" to myself, \"that's weird, wouldn't they be in different phases?\" But they were all in the same phase, scattered throughout the sky.*



The Intellect is said to be a Reflection of Reality, just as the Moon reflects the light of the sun while having no real light of its own.

Your dream is a very good dream.  It shows that every aspect of yourself is coordinated and in phase.  They are all reflecting the True Light.  You intuited that there were 12 -- a complete number, but at least more than 5 when you are forced into doubt, and this number would still fill up all of the Higher Chakras.

I once had a dream that I was at a Convocation of Saints in Heaven, and the Presiding Saint gave me, and several other people, Spiritual Vision Kits.  These kits contained an apparatus to which there would be installed 9 Jewels, and then 1 more of a further grouping of 3 Jewels -- depending on which Spiritual Level one wished to perceive at.  So there was a total of 12 jewels.  Your 12 Moons indicates that you have a Pass at all levels.

and it is a good thing they are all in phase. It shows that you are integrated -- your left hand knows what your right hand is doing.  You are not working at cross purposes to yourself.

----------


## andrew7983333

> I remember in my dream i was walking out of a gas station  at night, and i looked up at the sky, and there were like 12 moons! and they were all the same shape (Waning Gibbous) not sure if there were exactly 12, but there was definitly more than 5.  and i just kind of said "hmm," to myself, "that's weird, wouldn't they be in different phases?" But they were all in the same phase, scattered throughout the sky.



I had the same dream last night

----------


## Adamgwhitlock

Good Evening Catrina,

This dream is about your calling.  The gas station represents the need to be refuelled and empowered to carry out a task.  The number 12 represents a governmental position or influence.  So, there are going to be 12 governmental areas that you will be able to influence and reflect light upon.  

Adam.

----------

